# Photoshop Plugins



## kodonova (Sep 14, 2011)

Anybody have suggestions on their favourite plugins for photoshop (I am still on CS3)?  I am just fishing for any interesting filter or framing plugins that could be applied to landscape and portrait photography...am keen on exploring some new features and find it hard surfing the net to find something good.

Thanks!

Kieran


----------



## ann (Sep 14, 2011)

Use the following for different reasons , etc. Topaz lab bundle, OnONe, (great photoframing program, along with others) and Nik.  All that great tools (at least for me)


----------



## dec11ad (Sep 24, 2011)

get nik color efex pro & nik silver efex pro

you will love both of them...


----------



## ann (Sep 25, 2011)

Topazlabs has just release a very interesting black and white program with a very good price point.

(i do use silver eflex as well)


----------



## Bynx (Sep 25, 2011)

Check out Mystical Lighting plug in suite.


----------



## kodonova (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks to everybody for the suggestions...got pulled away for the last few weeks, but will check these out!

cheers


----------

